# Pygo.



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just curious what some of you guys think.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

looks like very young caribe before they get the humeral spot. 
unless theyre red belly but i dont see any black dots.
my guess caribe


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Can you get a closeup shot J


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's another one where they are a bit older.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

baby reds/terns?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

yea they look like reds, possibly terns


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

nice little piraya
what do they look like now?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The only small Pygocentrus that look like that are piraya. Not the greatest pics though.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

baby pirayas imo


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow







i havent seen piraya that small in quite a while


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

the second pic looks like piraya to me


----------



## dovii84 (Feb 22, 2004)

Piraya


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

reds IMO


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

NeXuS said:


> reds IMO


Wrong they're pirayas. I just wanted to see what people would think at first glance. I had these guys since they were an inch and a half, I think they're probably some of the smallest sized pirayas seen on this site.


----------

